# Necron Ghost Ark/Doomsday Ark



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

So here i am with a Necron Ghost ark / Doomsday Ark and I'm trying to figure out how to assemble it in some way that i can switch between the two at will... magnets will be required... more then just a few.

I'm just commenting, it looks like it can be done.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Then do it, preferably with pictures and diagrams so others can copy you.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I was just looking at the pics of it on GW site and was wondering if it could be done.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

requesting copyrighted rules -CP


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

copyrighted rules. -CP 

this is a violation of the forum rules. I know you were trying to be helpful, so consider this a warning.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Project log please :grin:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> Do you have a copy of the rules???? Seriously, this is the update I have been waiting for. Are there a crap ton of possible builds?


I have the codex and yes, there are sooo many possible builds. Warriors in nightscythes or arks, horde warriors on foot, warriors in arks, immortals in scythes, immortals on foot, multiple liths and Veils of Darkness to have the super mobile teleporting army. However, be prepared to die a little inside when you read the monolith entry, they mention it has a crew uke:uke:uke:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I have the codex and yes, there are sooo many possible builds. Warriors in nightscythes or arks, horde warriors on foot, warriors in arks, immortals in scythes, immortals on foot, multiple liths and Veils of Darkness to have the super mobile teleporting army. However, be prepared to die a little inside when you read the monolith entry, they mention it has a crew uke:uke:uke:


yeah, fuck fluff. i play old fluff. all i care about is not getting mono builds. k:

sounds like my second army might be coming together. :biggrin:

and they will be built like soulless automates who have had their future stolen from them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The crew could simply be absorbed into the monolith... does not have to be its own model.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I always assumed the Monolith had a crew...

I need both a Ghost Ark and a Doomsday Ark (*drools*) in my Necron army, so i won't need to do any magnetising tricks. Though i might for transport purposes, if it comes to that.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Igniskhin said:


> So here i am with a Necron Ghost ark / Doomsday Ark and I'm trying to figure out how to assemble it in some way that i can switch between the two at will... magnets will be required... more then just a few.
> 
> I'm just commenting, it looks like it can be done.


I had an idea of a conversion to make it easy to switch between the two. Assemble the "rib cage" facing down like it would be for the doomsday, and then magnetize the warrior models to hang by their heads from the underside of it. You can easily magnetize the cannon to swap in as well. I would love someone make this happen as I'm not a 'Cron player.


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

I've started the basic assembly of pieces that dont change (the rear of the vehicle, "captins chair", and the front end. currently its looking like its goign to take 7-8 magnets.

And pictures are being taken.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not too crazy over the doomsday ark, since it needs to sit still to fire its big gun, and for about half the points you can get a fine annihilation barge instead.

The Ghost Ark, however, is fantastic. A skimmer transport loaded out with a ton of guns that's 13/13/11 until it takes a penetrating hit? It's as if a Wave Serpent and Chimera got together and had an undead baby. ^_^


----------

